# Cheese for Baked Rigatoni?



## Barb L. (Sep 19, 2006)

Want to try -Giada's- Baked rigatoni w/ Bechamel Sauce - never had Fontina cheese - is there a cheese comparable to it? Thanks  !


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2006)

If it's a young (unaged) fontina, an unaged provalone or gouda could sub. Unaged fontina is a semihard cheese with a very mild, almost sweet flavor.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 19, 2006)

Fontina is somewhat soft and mild flavored. Jack would probably would work as a substitute.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 19, 2006)

It all depends upon what type of Fontina Giada is referring to.  If it says "Fontina Val d'Aosta," it is NOT a mild cheese, but has considerably more character.  Most of the Fontina that is available in US supermarkets is from Sweden or other parts of Scandinavia, and is pretty bland.  The Val d'Aosta Fontina will be available in lots of Italian delis or at www.salumeriaitaliana.com (I know they carry it!)  and has a hard, brownish rind and tastes a bit like other mountain cheeses such as Gruyere.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 19, 2006)

Grueyre or Emmantaller (sp?)   It has nutlike flavour reminicient of Swiss cheese.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 19, 2006)

I like Fontina alot, but when I couldn't find it I have used Gouda in some of Giada's recipes and it was fine.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Grueyre or Emmantaller (sp?) It has nutlike flavour reminicient of Swiss cheese.


 
Vera, I love both of these cheeses for the reasons you mentioned, but Jarlsberg Swiss is also quite nice.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 19, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Vera, I love both of these cheeses for the reasons you mentioned, but Jarlsberg Swiss is also quite nice.



And that is one of my favourite cheeses, especially with those hard pretzels!


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks all for your info -on Fontina --appreciate big time !  I was clueless . You all are so help for us novice cooks !


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

Italian fontina = rich, nutty, deep almost sharp flavor. Swiss is harder and not as creamy as a fontina can be.
Danish/domestic fontina = domestic muenster,gouda, mild, bland


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2006)

Another vote here for substituting Gruyere.  I've used Gruyere in a number of different recipes when I couldn't find good Fontina, & the results were always delicious.


----------

